# Anyone in Oregon?



## Alexc844 (Sep 8, 2008)

I have a DR female and Hairless male that I need to find wonderful lifelong homes for... I just don't have time for all my rats anymore and am unable to give them all the attention and time I feel they need.
I am in Salem. Feel free to pm me with any questions.
Thanks.


----------

